# Canadian Gumbo, Updated Video



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

My recipe for gumbo is posted at https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/gumbo-eh-canadian-made-gumbo-qview-and-video.153079/

Having just made some andouille sausage (see https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ofg-andouille.301000/ ) it was obviously time to make my Canadian Gumbo. I took the opportunity to shoot a video of the cook for my community TV program. As I had some comments re making gumbo in the andouille post, I put the video up here for your derision and laughter!



Disco


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 30, 2020)

"use the oven if you want some lovin" lmao. Nice video and delicious looking gumbo


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks tasty.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh Yeah! Got to try this one!


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> "use the oven if you want some lovin" lmao. Nice video and delicious looking gumbo


It worked for me! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks Great Disco!!
I didn't know you were a Cajunadian!!
Keep up the Great Work!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks tasty.


Thanks so much!


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Disco!!
> I didn't know you were a Cajunadian!!
> Keep up the Great Work!
> Like.
> ...



Har! There are Candian dishes, Alder smoked salmon, poutine, quebec tortiere, Jiggs dinner, etc.

However, what Canadian cuisine is really about is stealing the best from food around the world. I shamelessy make Cajun dishes because they taste good!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

I grew up just across boarder north of Detroit area.  Fished Canada with my Dad.  I sure miss those days.  Dad was a big hunter and flew in where you on your own with his friends every year.


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

Please come back when the craziness is over! We love our American neighbours and would show you a great time!


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I grew up just across  north of Detroit area.  Fished Canada with my Dad.  I sure miss those days.  Dad was a big hunter and flew in where you on your own with his friends every year.


Please come back when the craziness is over! We love our American neighbours and would show you a great time!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2020)

disco said:


> Please come back when the craziness is over! We love our American neighbours and would show you a great time!




You alright, Ole Buddy???
You're repeating yourself again.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> You alright, Ole Buddy???
> You're repeating yourself again.
> 
> Bear



I never do that.
I never do that.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks great David.
You sure you don''t have some French in ya?
Them Coonasses sure have some in them.


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks great David.
> You sure you don''t have some French in ya?
> Them Coonasses sure have some in them.


 Har! No French. Just Irish and a definite love of food. Thanks, Chile!


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Aug 30, 2020)

disco said:


> My recipe for gumbo is posted at https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/gumbo-eh-canadian-made-gumbo-qview-and-video.153079/
> 
> Having just made some andouille sausage (see https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ofg-andouille.301000/ ) it was obviously time to make my Canadian Gumbo. I took the opportunity to shoot a video of the cook for my community TV program. As I had some comments re making gumbo in the andouille post, I put the video up here for your derision and laughter!
> 
> ...



Final I see proof Cajuns really ARE descendants of Canada lol. I love me some gumbo


----------



## Braz (Aug 30, 2020)

Another home run from the OFG kitchen.


----------



## disco (Aug 31, 2020)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Final I see proof Cajuns really ARE descendants of Canada lol. I love me some gumbo



There are still Acadians in New Brunswick. They make great food, too!



Braz said:


> Another home run from the OFG kitchen.



Thanks so much!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 21, 2020)

It's 11 PM and I really want to make a big pot of that right now, Disco, but a quick check of the freezer says I can't.              Looks great--I can almost smell it.  
Very nice job.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 22, 2020)

disco said:


> There are still Acadians in New Brunswick. They make great food, too!



There's a few here in Alberta, too.  As it turns out, I'm married to one.  LOL  Miss Linda's branch of the family went to Quebec during the expulsion, so I get a fantastic mix of Acadian and French Canadian food.
Gary


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> There's a few here in Alberta, too.  As it turns out, I'm married to one.  LOL  Miss Linda's branch of the family went to Quebec during the expulsion, so I get a fantastic mix of Acadian and French Canadian food.
> Gary


Lucky dude!


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks good Disco. Just can't go wrong with this. Comfort food all the way.  Great classic dishes with some Canadian spins. Yummm.


----------

